# Scones: Dried vs. Fresh Fruit



## htc (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a cranberry orange scone recipe I use all of the time, and the recipe calls for fresh or frozen cranberries. I see that many other recipes often call for dried cranberries. I want to subsitute the dried for frozen in my recipe, but dont want to waste the cranberries if it doesn't taste good.

My concern: wouldn't dried cranberries get even drier and burn as well, if they're on the surface of the scone?


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 13, 2005)

*This is the recipe that my mom uses from Martha Stewart. As you can see the recipe calls for dried fruit. My mom uses dried cranberries and it seems to not have any effect on the fruit or the scones. *


*Scones*
Makes 10 scones

_Scones come in a variety of shapes—round, square, rectangular—and can be dappled with dried fruits such as cherries, cranberries, or blueberries. Serve scones fresh from the oven with butter, jam, or that British favorite, clotted cream. Freezing the dough for at least two hours before baking keeps scones from spreading too much. The dough will keep in the freezer for up to three weeks._

1 ¼cups whole-wheat flour
2cups all-purpose flour
¾cup sugar, plus more for sprinkling
¾teaspoon salt
1teaspoon baking soda
2 ½teaspoons baking powder
2 ½cups old-fashioned oats
1 cup dried sour cherries, roughly chopped (optional)
10ounces (2 1/2 sticks) chilled unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
2/3 cup buttermilk
1tablespoon heavy cream

1. Line an 11-by-17-inch baking sheet with parchment paper. Combine all dry ingredient with cherries, if using, in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment. Add butter, and mix on medium-low speed until mixture resembles coarse meal. Add buttermilk, and mix until combined.

2. Turn out mixture onto a clean work surface. With hands, quickly pat mixture into a 16-by-3 1/2-inch rectangle that is 1 1/2 inches high. Score rectangle into ten triangles. Cover with plastic wrap, and transfer to the freezer for at least 2 hours.

3. Heat oven to 350°. Remove dough from the freezer, and cut into triangles with a sharp knife. Place scones 2 inches apart on the prepared baking sheet. Brush scones with heavy cream, and sprinkle with sugar. Bake until lightly golden, about 30 minutes.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 14, 2005)

HTC, the dried cranberries won't dry out any more, but you will notice a difference in taste and texture.  The frozen cranberries would be much more tart.  The dried are going to be much sweeter.  Plus the frozen would impart a softer (mushy but not in a bad way) texture while the dried will be a little chewy.  Actually the dried cranberries do soften when they bake so you don't have to worry about them being too dry.

I think you'll be fine using either type of cranberry.  Both choices will be good--just different.


----------

